# Amazing Plant for Bee Stings



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Before any one use this treatment please read this:

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news...bal_remedy_causes_upper_urinary_tract_cancers

This plant is known to cause cancers in urinary tract.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

benadryl...


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I will just stick with_ english plantain,_ I know I can eat it, squish it and rub it on without getting cancer.


----------



## Steadfast (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes. The study is correct, If you eat it raw, it is toxic. 
If you eat it over long periods of time it is a carcinogenic. 

As I said, Internally this is a bad thing. 

Externally for a few minutes exposure a few times per year, I personally am not concerned. 

But again. 
That's just me. 

I'm just telling you what I personally found. What you guys do with this info is up to you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't imagine anything being more effective than what I've experienced with plantain...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain

But maybe there are some things as effective...

But frankly I never put anything on stings anymore. I use the plantain more for the newbees...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Steadfast said:


> the venom actually oozed out of the wound on its own.


Really? After all that time? The time between getting stung and applying the Birthwort. Seems like by that time all the venom would have been absorbed by your skin and into the blood system. I have heard that the cutting and drawing of snake venom out of one's skin as taught by the Boy Scouts has been haulted as a practice because it has little if any beneficial effect. So I am skeptical.

On the other hand, I don't see how it can do any harm, so, whatever makes you feel better or feel like you are doing something. Go ahead.

ps: Interesting experience well described. Don't let us put you off or make you feel less than welcomed.


----------



## Steadfast (Sep 11, 2014)

All I know is that I saw just a bit of clear fluid suddenly ooze out...

My theory about it oozing out was that the sting sight became so "un-swollen" (for lack of a medical word) 
that there was more pressure inside the sting than outside???


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Your dermus puckered from it's reaction to the herb? And squoze some liquid out? And you assumed it was the venom? Better stick to what you are expert at and leave medical science to medical scientists.  Friendly suggested.


----------



## Steadfast (Sep 11, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Your dermus puckered from it's reaction to the herb? And squoze some liquid out? And you assumed it was the venom? Better stick to what you are expert at and leave medical science to medical scientists.  Friendly suggested.


Right you are...


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I have heard great things about plantain. Haven't used it yet. The swelling and venom works wonders for the body, no reason for ME personally to counteract that.


----------



## Steadfast (Sep 11, 2014)

I will have to reseach Plantain... 

Thanks!


----------

